# Pierre Robert OlivÃ©tan



## VirginiaHuguenot

Pierre Robert OlivÃ©tan (c. 1506 - 1538), was the cousin of John Calvin, pastor at NeuchÃ¢tel, and the first to translate the French Bible from the original languages (published June 4, 1535). He was also influential in the conversion of John Calvin.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John Calvin wrote the preface to Pierre Olivetan's 1534 French New Testament. The only available English translation, to my knowledge, can be found online in _Calvin: Commentaries_ (1958) by Joseph Haroutunian.


----------

